# Help identifying items needed



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Two questions regarding unidentified stuff in our Integra 810.
1, there is a pair of switches on the seat section behind the passenger cab seat that houses the gas cupboard. What do they do?
2, in that same seat section infront of the steel gas cuboard enclosure there is a timber lift out lid and underneath there is a fan unit connected to warm air ducting. What does this do? it does not come on when I turn the fan controller on the main panel (for the Truma C6002 heater) nor does it operate with the Truma E2400 cab auxiliary heater.
Thanks in anticipation.
Richard


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

if its the same as my 690hb they are part of the ISO-Air system, the switches turned it on and something else that i cant recall (Mandyanddave or sersol may be able to identify)

iso-air is a blown air system which sucks air from beneath the van (supposedly cooler as in the shade) filters it and then blows it out of the eye level silver vent system all around the interior


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Nuke, I hope the others read this then.
Richard


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Switches*

Hello there,

I think the two switches you refer to may be high and low fan setting for the rear heater matrix. (heats rear seating area for passengers)

Trev


----------

